# Chick pic a day...



## cogburn

I'm going to take a pick each morning, so I can get all my chix photoed.. I figure I'd post them here. I don't navigate this iPhone that well, with MS and tremors. I can't find a specific place. 
Cogburn 

He started crowing (or tryin to) last week, he ain't big as my fist. And got some smaller than him, I'm fixin to seperate and pair/trio up.. Saw a chicke hawk get one this mornin, don't know w 68 runnin free. Got to get a balance, & count em.


----------



## Energyvet

Great idea. Sounds like you will be at it a long long time. You have lots of chickens!


----------



## cogburn

Two for Thursday !


----------



## Energyvet

Is that a little lace on that cockerel's throat? Very nice pair. ...... Nice pair....... Hahahahaha


----------



## Davise

*Thursday's Pic*

Here is our rooster Kingston. Beautiful!!!


----------



## Energyvet

Yeah he is. Gorgeous!


----------



## cogburn

Yes mam, he wears lace.... He's a sissy man ! Lol 
Pretty Bird, very nice.. Kingston? Is he Jamaican mon?


----------



## eldfort

*My sweet potatoes!*

Here are my polish roos, ameraucana roo and silkie pullet. Love love love!


----------



## Energyvet

Polish chickens are just so crazy! Love them all.


----------



## nakedneckmamma

my little chicks the gray one is my Quail d'Anver x pyncheon cross  
and the little brown chick is pure Quail d'Anver


----------



## Huckleberry

Here is my Harry Silkie who was killed by a hawk 2 weeks ago today. He was almost 8 years old.


----------



## cogburn

Polish Lookin Polish....they Crack me up


----------



## cogburn

Pretty bitties... NNM
Sorry to hear about Harry...
I've lost some pullets lately to hawks, finishing a chick fly pen with top, tomorrow..


----------



## rob

sorry to hear about your silkie mate, would hate to lose mine like that.


----------



## nakedneckmamma

aww  sorry about your silky


----------



## BlueWren

May I introduce you to Bill , one of my nine month old Barnevelders.


----------



## Energyvet

Blue, Bill looks like a very sturdy bird. Wouldn't want to meet him on a dark ally. Love the colors too. Very nice Roo.


----------



## tammysbuffkin

This is Dixie who turned out to be a rooster....I think he is just beautiful!!!


----------



## cogburn

Very nice Blue Wren.
Tammy that's exactly what my cockerel will look like in a couple more months, yours have feathered feet?


----------



## cogburn

Today's pic, any ideas on this one?


----------



## tammysbuffkin

He does have feathered feet like his Mom...he is a mix breed...I'll post a pic of his Mom and Dad...Ms. Flossy and Jay Bird...


----------



## cogburn

20 Pullets in the fly pen, almost thru with it, but it's gonna be 105 again today, I got too hot yesterday.. I'm takin today off plus this weekend high will be in mid 80's.. I'll finish then. Free rangin all my big hens, and game birds still, not givin the hawks anymore egg pullets !


----------



## cogburn

Pretty birds, I have some Cochin Banty influence myself, red and black...


----------



## TinyHouse

Newest pics of the chicks - they are getting so big. It's hard to remember now that they used to be those tiny fluff balls.


----------



## cogburn

They will be very pretty birds.. I love watching them change...


----------



## Energyvet

Beautiful variety. Love the red and the blue. They look content and peaceful too.


----------

